# wiring fishfinder to battery directly



## juicebox (Apr 22, 2008)

what do or would you guys use to make this connection? The wiring on my new fishfinder is like 24 gauge, i'm wondering what to use to make the connection to the screw terminals. this wire is ridiculously small.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I trippled the wire up, put into a size 14/16 Gauge eye ring for the battery terminals and it works fine, my briar mechanic just nicked the wires under the dash and electrical taped them right in. I was getting afraid my feet under the dash would catch the wires and Id be gps less....
Be sure to keep all the wires neatly sorted for easy access later. 

Salmonid


----------



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

make sure you have a fuse connected to it


----------

